# 

## Jarek.P

Robię własnie hydraulikę i dwa problemy mi się pojawiły:

1) Kible będą wiszące, na stelażach. Na chwilę obecną nie wiadomo jeszcze, jakie to będą stelaże (Geberit albo Koło najprawdopodobniej). Pytanie: na jakiej wysokości od ziemi, oraz w jakiej odległości od "osi kibla" zrobić podejście do wody?
Na szybko wygóglany PDF ze zwymiarowanym stelażem geberita sugeruje, że podejście do wody jest w nim z boku, tymczasem ja pamiętam, że czytałem niegdyś o tym, że można i od dołu. Gdzie to podejście zrobić, żeby było dobrze i uniwersalnie?

2) pytanie w zasadzie j.w., ale dotyczące natrysku. Też na obecną chwilę wiadomo jedynie, gdzie ten natrysk będzie i na której ścianie będzie miał armaturę.
Pierwsza opcja: zwykła bateria natryskowa, tu wszystko jasne, choć zalecanych wysokości zainstalowania baterii widziałem w necie mnóstwo i szczerze mówiąc sam nie wiem, jaka będzie optymalna.
Druga opcja - panel prysznicowy. Czy tu trzeba się zdecydować na konkretną opcję i pod nią zrobić podprowadzenia, czy można liczyć na jakieś znormalizowane zasady wg których możnaby teraz podprowadzić rurki?

J.

----------


## Piczman

Ja też debiutowałem w roli hydraulika, zrobiłem wszystkie podejścia w sumie na oko i bez żadnej wiedzy!
Przyszedł płytkarz i poprawił tylko to od stelarza WC, reszta była ok.
Akurat podejście zrobił z tyłu, stelaż Grohe !

Z prysznicem było tak że jak chciałem kupic panel to się okazało że standardowa szerokośc ( odległośc miedzy zimną a ciepłą) była za duża i musiałbym przerabiac, kupiłem więc baterię i natrysk !

Tak więc różnie to bywa z brakiem wiedzy, nie zawsze opłaca się kombinowac samemu !

Powodzenia   :smile:

----------


## vadiol

Stelaz wc . Zimna wode doprowadz na wysokosc ok 1m i zakoncz korkiem . Jak ustawisz na sucho stelaz , to dogrzejesz brakujaca koncowke i bedzie to 1/2" z gwintem wewnetrznym . Do stelaza woda moze wchodzic z boku , z gory lub z tylu . 
Pod prysznic - 110 do 120cm wysokosc . Rozstaw : bateria - 15cm (tolerancja wynosi od 14,5 do 15,5cm).Uzyj plytki montazowej .  Panel - 8 do 10cm ale to zalezy od konkretnego modelu .

----------


## irreality

Po swoich przebojach z łazienkami wiem tyle że nie ma coś takiego jak uniwersalnie. 

Każdy producent ma swoje filozofie, rozstawy i kierunki podejść. Rysunki w PDF swoje a rzeczywistość swoje... (np. Cersanit).

Do tego dochodzą jeszcze niuanse z rozstawieniem sprzętów. Jak już je wstawisz to się może okazać, że to pięć centymetrów w tę a tamto dziesięć w drugą itp.

Aby nie przerabiać można:
- mieć wszystkie urządzenia "na placu boju" z możliwością przymierzenia,
- wstrzymać się z instalacją docelową do czasu zakupu - wprowadzić rurki do łazienki i poczekać na wykończeniówkę z finalnym rozprowadzeniem wewnątrz pomieszczenia.

----------


## Jarek.P

No cóż, przejrzawszy w najbliższym kibelmarkecie dostępne stelaże stwierdziłem, że generalnie obowiązują dwie szkoły:
- Szkoła faleni... TFU! Geberitowa: króciec na górze zbiornika, mniej więcej pośrodku, skierowany do tyłu, na wysokości 110cm od poziomu podłogi (nie wylewki!)
- szkoła Cersanitowo-Kołowo-Chińska: króciec tak jak w klasycznych spłuczkach, na boku zbiornika na wysokości metra.

Tak więc ja chyba będę robił wyloty na boku stelaża, na wysokości 110cm nad podłogą, z tego miejsca będzie wygodnie zarówno wrócić się w dół do króćca położonego na boku, jak i pójść poziomo do tego Geberitowego.

J.

----------


## martek1981

Odświeżam stary wątek :smile: 

Jestem właśnie na etapie projektowania, a następnie wykonania instalacji CWU. Nasuwa mi się kilka pytań odnośnie wysokości punktów poboru wody i odprowadzenia ścieków. Napiszcie na jakiej wysokości macie:
- woda w kuchni do zlewozmywaka (pod szafką),
- kanaliza od zlewozmywaka,
- woda do zmywarki,
- kanaliza od zmywarki,
- woda i kanaliza do umywalki w łazience (zakładam, że będzie szafka lub postument),
- woda do kabiny prysznicowej (ile do baterii, a ile do panela)
- woda do wanny,
- woda na zewnątrz budynku.

Jak na razie to wątpliwości nie mam tylko co do Geberita, z resztą mam problem.

----------


## plamiak

U mnie nagłowiłem sie bardzo nad sensownym rozmieszczeniem wody/kanalizy do zmywarki i baterii kuchennej. I tak w międzyczasie zmieniły sie koncepcje... i wiem już że przy sprzętach montowanych pod blatem w zasadzie na jedno wychodzi... Ważne aby podejścia nie kolidowały z górną listwą korpusów szafek.
Przy podłączaniu stelaży oby komuś nie przyszło do głowy łączenie spłuczki stelaża z podejściem za pomocą "wężyków w oplocie". Ja montując stelaże Koła po prostu wprowadziłem rurę pex do środka spłuczki i tam ją podłączyłem do zaworu napełniania.

----------


## martek1981

Sam sobie odpowiadam  :smile:  ale proszę o uwagi jeżeli uważacie inaczej:
- woda w kuchni do zlewozmywaka (pod szafką): 55-60 cm,
- kanaliza od zlewozmywaka: 40-50 cm,
- woda do zmywarki: 55-60 cm
- kanaliza od zmywarki: 40-50 cm
- woda do umywalki w łazience (zakładam, że będzie szafka lub postument): 60-70 cm,
- kanaliza od umywalki: 50-60 cm,
- woda do pralki: 60-70 cm,
- kanaliza od pralki: 60-70 cm,
- woda do kabiny prysznicowej: 100-110 cm,
- woda do wanny: 15 cm nad wanną,
- woda do Geberita: 100-105 cm
- woda na zewnątrz budynku: ??? chyba lepiej nisko - 50 cm ?

----------


## solid-prof

> Sam sobie odpowiadam  ale proszę o uwagi jeżeli uważacie inaczej:
> - woda w kuchni do zlewozmywaka (pod szafką): 55-60 cm,
> - kanaliza od zlewozmywaka: 40-50 cm,
> - woda do zmywarki: 55-60 cm
> - kanaliza od zmywarki: 40-50 cm
> - woda do umywalki w łazience (zakładam, że będzie szafka lub postument): 60-70 cm,
> - kanaliza od umywalki: 50-60 cm,
> - woda do pralki: 60-70 cm,
> - kanaliza od pralki: 60-70 cm,
> ...


No tu jest chyba git, ale pragnąłbym dorzucić pewniaka na umywalkę łazienkową- 55 kanaliza i 65 woda jest idealnie oczywiście od poziomu płytek czyli 0. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## adamoos

A teraz doprecyzowanie. Wszystkie podejścia pod kanalizę pewnie rurami 50, więc ww odległości od posadzki to od góry rury, od dołu, czy od jej osi? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Do osi. 

I nie rób wszystkich podejść fi50, tą średnicą to tylko kuchnia, wanna i natrysk. Cała reszta lepiej fi40 - większość syfonów umywalkowych, zwłaszcza tych "ładnych" z taką średnicą współpracuje, możesz wtedy ładnie i czysto wyprowadzić kanalizę ze ściany wprost do syfonu - w przypadku umywalek z otwartym dołem estetyka jest dość istotna, nie ma jej co paskudzić redukcjami. 

Oczywiście w małej średnicy robisz samo ostatnie proste pionowe podejście do przyboru, dalej jedziesz już fi50

----------


## mateuszolsztyn

Tylko czy czasem do syfonów umywalkowych nie chodziło Ci o 32mm ? Bo wydaje mi się, że to jest właśnie ta odpowiednia szerokość dla tych syfonów. Przy czym "brzydkie" syfony plastikowe mają często w zestawie rurę łączącą syfon z podejściem kanalizacyjnym (tą co idzie w poziomie) z pogrubieniem na końcu do 50mm, co ułatwia trochę pracę a spód umywalki i tak jest najczęściej zabudowany... Średnicę 40mm miał kupiony w 2004 roku u mnie syfon od zlewozmywaka do babci ale na szczęście miał również w zestawie redukcję 40/50. Często jeśli połączenia podejścia z syfonem nie da się ustawić idealnie w poziomie - można zastosować dwa kolanka 15 stopni 32 - w kolorze białym nie wyglądają tak tragicznie a widziałem już nawet takie kształtki tej średnicy niklowane.

----------


## Jarek.P

Zgadza się, te niklowane mają na ogół 32. Ale szczerze mówiąc, chować w ścianie tak małej średnicy już bym się bał, stąd kompromis. Redukcja 40/32 już wejdzie w pod każdą, nawet płaską rozetę.

A co do ustawiania podejścia - moim zdaniem, na etapie rozprowadzania kanalizy można zrobić to jakkolwiek, byle w dobrym (mniej więcej) miejscu), a potem, na etapie wykańczania łazienki, jak już będzie kupiona (bądź dokładnie znana) umywalka, warto nawet kosztem rozkucia kawałka ściany i przerobienia wylotu kanalizy wyjście do syfonu ustawić dokładnie na prosto, skoro tak czy tak to pod płytki trafi, niż potem rzeźbić kolankami pod umywalką. 

J.

----------

